# high def questions



## Kal-El (Jul 6, 2007)

i am using my pc to watch high definition content, my pc specs are as follows...
asus p5q mb
intel quad core q6600
4gb ram
nvidia geforce 9800 gtx oc
LG LCD 37LF65 Full HD 1080p

I have tried connecting using a dvi to hdmi cable but the picture looks overly sharp and the colors aren't "deep" enough.

Using a VGA cable however i get a very good picture but since i have no base for comparison i don't know if i am getting the best picture i can get.

So far i have only played back .mkv files from ripped hdtv programmes, i will be adding a blu ray player to my pc soon so i am hoping for some advice in order to get the best picture possible.

apart from the dvi out my graphics card also has a hdtv component out, i haven't tried this yet as i don't have the cables for it but would this be better than vga?

Also i would really like to hear any suggestions on the dvi to hdmi problem i am having. Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

HDMI gives the best video quality of any cable


----------



## Kal-El (Jul 6, 2007)

I have tried connecting using a dvi to hdmi cable but the picture looks overly sharp and the colors aren't "deep" enough, i have tried component hdtv and i get a great picture but heavily overscanned and some slight horizontal flickering


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Many TV's are shipped with the setting at a very bright level - so that if they are used in stores they can compete with the other brands on display. Go to the menu and adjust the brightness and contrast and color temp and see if you can't fix the HDMI.DVI picture to your liking.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use DVI->HDMI to connect my girlfriend's PC to my TV. I haven't had to make any adjustments except to correct the overscan. I haven't tried component but if I were I'd also have to step down to 1080i as my TV's component inputs don't support 1080p input signals.


----------

